# loading tractors



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

A lot of us haul our tractors from place to place.Some of us use trailers and some load on the back of pick-up trucks.
Nothing can ruin your day before it gets started ,like a loading mishap.The safest way to get a tractor up a set of ramps is backwards,but that is not always practical or an option .When driving a tractor on a trailer it is critical that it is done correctly.
We have issues here;
safe ramps firmly attatched to whatever you are loading on
no distractions,able to consentrate on the job at hand
never stop and start while the tractor is on the ramps,it is better to back off and start from the beginning
properly center the tractor on the trailer or truck
TIE IT DOWN let me repeat that TIE IT DOWN
Check to see that you have set the parking brake and or left transmission in gear
check all hydraulics,put decks,attatchments,loaders,etc. down
block the wheels if needed
recheck your hitch set up if you are using a trailer including the lights
have a safe trip and slow down
 Please load safely and remember if you are driving up ramps be careful.You can wear your tractor when it comes over backwards.
I know there are other things that can be added to the list.This is an important issue for me as I haul my equipment on a #12,000 trailer behind my dump truck.I go between my homested and my two other farms a forty mile trip ,one way.Also haul to and from job sites.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*November 26,2003*

I am going to haul an Amish made shed for a customer,will take some photos of the whole operation.The shed is 8x14x11 tall.Have to drive 45 miles with it,then put it in place in a city yard.
Route I have planned has no low bridges ,or low hanging wires. I have already done a test drive with a pole at the height the shed will ride.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good FAQ there slipshod. Appreciate the time you took to lay out the details of loading a tractor. Yep, keep the pics coming on that Amish shed move too! Should be a blast!

Andy


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Slipshod,

Another factor, blocking the trailer.

If the Tractor is heavy and the trailer long, the angle during loading can change during loading, and to a point that the Truck gets lifted off the ground except for the front wheels.

Put blocks under the rear of the trailer so the truck dosn't get loaded at the hitch.

Ball Hitches flat SUCK for vertical loads.

If they let go during loading, an interesting ride might follow.

Pintle and Lunette Hitches are better, but the problem remains.

My Primary Tractor, a Landini 85F is short and compact and heavy,
and with a 72" Brushbull at 2,400lbs attached creates some "Issues" when loading.

Mind the angles, mind the hitch, chock everything, and dadgummit, mind the need ta get back home for dinner!!!

Wheelies are cool for Motocycles, not Tractors!!

Yeah I'm gettin' old and stuffy!

Thanks for the thread!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Slipshod, you forget one little important requirement.. Tie down tractor with schedule 70 or better chains... Lot's of people are using straps, which by DOT law is illegal., Any live load, that it, with tires,, such as our tractors, have to be tied with one schedule 70 chain and binder per each corner, plus if a back hoe is on, that too, is chained and bound.


----------

